# ISPConfig 2.2.31 released



## Till (2. Apr. 2009)

ISPConfig 2.2.31 is available for download.

This ISPConfig version updates ClamAV to 0.95, OpenSSL to 0.9.8k and fixes some minor bugs.


Detailed Changelog
------------------

- Updated: ClamAV to 0.95.
- Updated: OpenSSL to 0.9.8k.
- Bugfix: When a URL is forwarded to a URL with a port, the port was not written to the rewrite rule.
- Bugfix: double Co-Domains no longer possible.
- Bugfix: Apache user detection didn't work on Debian Etchnhalf because /etc/apache2/envvars does not contain the Apache user.


Download
--------

http://www.ispconfig.org/downloads.htm

Forums
------

http://www.howtoforge.com/forums


Installation Instructions
-------------------------

Download the ISPConfig-2.2.31.tar.gz from ispconfig.org:

http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/ispconfig/ISPConfig-2.2.31.tar.gz?download


Installation on the shell as root user:

tar xvfz ISPConfig-2.2.31.tar.gz
cd install_ispconfig
./setup

The installer automatically detects the installed ISPConfig version and
performs an update.


----------



## mk3 (6. Apr. 2009)

klappt prima, auch unter Ubuntu 9.04!


----------

